# Goodbye my sweet baby boy



## ArtistChibi (Oct 25, 2021)

I knew it was bound to happen because they are sensitive. Sadly, Tu Shen went into cardiac arrest and passed away this morning. Both my husband and I are deeply devastated at the news. Goodbye Tu'er Shen. You made my life better and I will miss you so much.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Oct 25, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss. He had a amazing and loving owner. Blinky free Tu Shen.


----------



## Catlyn (Oct 25, 2021)

Oh dear! What misfortune, to be gone without any prior notice. One of the worst ways to lose a dear one. I'm so sorry for your loss, especially for Xiao Wu. I'm sure that she'll be fine as long as you're still there for her.
Binky free, Tu'er Shen.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Oct 25, 2021)

Oh my gosh! I’m so sorry. I hope you’re doing okay


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 25, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Oh my gosh! I’m so sorry. I hope you’re doing okay


Having difficulty focusing at work. But I'll be fine. We're worried about Xiao Wu the most.



Catlyn said:


> Oh dear! What misfortune, to be gone without any prior notice. One of the worst ways to lose a dear one. I'm so sorry for your loss, especially for Xiao Wu. I'm sure that she'll be fine as long as you're still there for her.
> Binky free, Tu'er Shen.


He was almost 1 years old. We were preparing for a B-Day party for the two. But our focus will be solely on Xiao Wu.


----------



## cwebster (Oct 25, 2021)

Am so sorry foryour loss.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 25, 2021)

cwebster said:


> Am so sorry foryour loss.


And I'm truly sorry for the loss of Arnold.


----------



## Moonshadow (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss and definitely hope Xiao Wu won't have a hard time coping with his loss. You definitely provided a great home for Tu'er Shen in the time he was with you~


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 25, 2021)

Moonshadow said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss and definitely hope Xiao Wu won't have a hard time coping with his loss. You definitely provided a great home for Tu'er Shen in the time he was with you~


Thank you.

It's just hard to believe he's gone. This is hurting so much more than I thought. It's even hurting my husband. He's been depressed all day since it happened.

Good news is that Xiao Wu is still eating and drinking. And every now and then, she'll come up to us, scratch at our leg, and bunny scope. She understands how we're feeling. She wasn't with Shen when it happened, but she knows he's missing.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 25, 2021)

So sorry for your loss, it breaks our heart too.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 26, 2021)

Nancy McClelland said:


> So sorry for your loss, it breaks our heart too.


How do you all, who have adopted rabbits for many years, deal with a sudden loss like this? All of my pent up sorrow is just gushing out right now, preventing me from sleeping. I had to calm myself and not let this get to me because of work, but because of it, I'm constantly crying. I want my Shen back. It's not fair!


----------



## Sissel (Oct 26, 2021)

I hate to repeat myself. But in this case it certainly applies to you too. I´m so very sorry for your loss  

My heart breaks for you Chibi. No words can really express what you are going through right now. But I get what it´s all about deep inside and just want to sit silently with you a little while and put my arm around you❤❤❤

Lots of prayers all across the Atlantic Ocean to you in the US from me in Scandinavia.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 26, 2021)

Over the decades we've rescued more than 50, rehomed some and others were with us til they passed. Every passing leaves a hole in your life and your heart--in the final analysis we can hang onto the good memories and celebrate their time with us--the sorrow never truly goes away.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 26, 2021)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Over the decades we've rescued more than 50, rehomed some and others were with us til they passed. Every passing leaves a hole in your life and your heart--in the final analysis we can hang onto the good memories and celebrate their time with us--the sorrow never truly goes away.


Very true. And honestly, if not for Shen, we wouldn't have thought of getting Xiao Wu and helping to make her life better than what she had before. And that's important.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 26, 2021)

So I got word from the vet. They believe it could have been a genetic defect that contributed to Shen's death. Which is a high possibility since he was a mix of Holland Lop and Netherland Dwarf. Genetic defects can and will happen.

And Miss Xiao Wu has been extra clingy since yesterday and we're giving her extra attention because of it. Gotta be calm. Gotta be relaxed. Rabbits are sensitive animals and can sense my emotions. I'm, still, going to celebrate Xiao Wu's birthday. She deserves it. She's a good bunny. I still love our diva.


----------



## Catlyn (Oct 26, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> And Miss Xiao Wu has been extra clingy since yesterday and we're giving her extra attention because of it. Gotta be calm. Gotta be relaxed. Rabbits are sensitive animals and can sense my emotions. I'm, still, going to celebrate Xiao Wu's birthday. She deserves it. She's a good bunny. I still love our diva.


Good to know that you two are doing somewhat better than the day before. Excellent news that Xiao is looking for your attention, she truly loves you and would probably follow you to the ends of the earth. She truly deserves it.


----------



## JBun (Oct 27, 2021)

I just couldn't believe this when I saw it. I'm so sorry you've lost your little guy. All I can say is it takes time to get past the shock and pain of losing them, and just try your best to focus your attention on your remaining bun.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 27, 2021)

JBun said:


> I just couldn't believe this when I saw it. I'm so sorry you've lost your little guy. All I can say is it takes time to get past the shock and pain of losing them, and just try your best to focus your attention on your remaining bun.


I am. I know it takes time. I've lost pets before, but losing Shen hurt as much as it did when I lost my mom. But yes. I am focusing my attention on Xiao Wu. She needs extra spoiling. Extra hay, extra space to zoomy.



Catlyn said:


> Good to know that you two are doing somewhat better than the day before. Excellent news that Xiao is looking for your attention, she truly loves you and would probably follow you to the ends of the earth. She truly deserves it.


Yes. Yes she does. Extra spoils for the bunny.

I, also, learned she was thumping the other night, calling for him, like she has done before when she couldn't find him. Would explain why she has been extra clingy. She's been like this for a couple hours.


----------



## HalaBuns (Oct 27, 2021)

I’ve just seen this . So so sorry for your loss  I lost a baby rescue bunny and only had him in my life for 3 or 4 days, but was devastated by it, I still shed a tear every now and then. There’s something about them that takes up a special place in our hearts. Sending love and hugs to you all x


----------



## Barbara (Oct 27, 2021)

I am truly so sorry for your loss. There are no words to make you feel better. Just know that you made his life better while he was here. My heart ❤ goes out to you.


----------



## Tms (Oct 28, 2021)

Heart goes out to you


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 29, 2021)

I got Shen's ashes and paw imprint in today. I need to dedicate an area on my wall for him.


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Oct 31, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> How do you all, who have adopted rabbits for many years, deal with a sudden loss like this? All of my pent up sorrow is just gushing out right now, preventing me from sleeping. I had to calm myself and not let this get to me because of work, but because of it, I'm constantly crying. I want my Shen back. It's not fair!


I'm so sorry. I have enjoyed reading about your bunnies and my tears are for you.


----------



## aigeann (Oct 31, 2021)

Massive hugs your way


----------



## LPC (Nov 1, 2021)

I've come a bit late to this, but I add my sincere condolences. If you ever need support, you are welcome to contact me (see profile).


----------



## ArtistChibi (Nov 1, 2021)

LPC said:


> I've come a bit late to this, but I add my sincere condolences. If you ever need support, you are welcome to contact me (see profile).


Thank you.


----------



## PeanutsPlace (May 6, 2022)

ArtistChibi said:


> So I got word from the vet. They believe it could have been a genetic defect that contributed to Shen's death. Which is a high possibility since he was a mix of Holland Lop and Netherland Dwarf. Genetic defects can and will happen.


Im so sorry for your loss, (though it is extremely late) I had a bunny named twinkie that was a dwarf hotot holland lop mix. The perfect bunny. Had the personality of a holland, super affectionate, loved snuggles and kisses with a pinch of sas. (especially when I wasnt petting her!) during surgery she died of the same means your shen did. 

I guess this is the issue with backyard breeding/mix breeds


----------



## ArtistChibi (May 6, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> Im so sorry for your loss, (though it is extremely late) I had a bunny named twinkie that was a dwarf hotot holland lop mix. The perfect bunny. Had the personality of a holland, super affectionate, loved snuggles and kisses with a pinch of sas. (especially when I wasnt petting her!) during surgery she died of the same means your shen did.
> 
> I guess this is the issue with backyard breeding/mix breeds


I'm sorry for the loss of your bunny. And thank you. I still miss him, very much, and do hold back when I think about him. But then I look at my other bunnies and continue to think, "They're with a better family, thanks to him."


----------

